

Stackoverflow alternative? - bjourne

I'm getting so sick of stackoverflow and related sites and how they close more and more questions for spurious reasons like "not constructive." No fun writing up a detailed answer or good question if the likelihood of it getting closed is &#62;50%. Any alternative sites with knowledgable users and traction? Are there mailing lists that can be used instead?
======
edparry
Maybe you should check out Reasonwell. It just popped up on HN:
[http://www.reasonwell.com/about/Reasonwell+vs+Github+and+Sta...](http://www.reasonwell.com/about/Reasonwell+vs+Github+and+Stack+Overflow)

------
namenotrequired
Perhaps they should move those questions to another section of the site
instead. That way you can keep responding and they can get answers without
hindering anyone that is looking for things stackoverflow wants to represent.

------
RohitS5
I hate when they close informative questions by saying "not constructive"

~~~
annon2003
Plus 1000

------
gesman
I agree with that. Great, helpful, relevant questions about books are closed
by dumbass moderators.

------
chris_dcosta
Couldn't agree more... but I noticed that it depends on the timezone.

If you post questions in the US daytime you get comments which then prompt you
to improve your question, but do it in European daytime and the moderators are
"little Hitlers".

~~~
nayefc
Not just comments, but actual responses. It seems that most users of
Stackoverflow are in the US. I posted a question at 7am EST today and got zero
responses and just a handful views.

~~~
smartwater
Can you provide a link? I'd be interested in seeing the quality of your
question. Most good questions get good answers.

~~~
nayefc
It's pretty good quality I think (learned that the hard way). Now that I
checked, I got 3 responses now. I guess I shouldn't have complained having to
wait 12 hours for a good response. Posting questions at 3pm EST spoils us,
expecting responses in 30 minutes haha.

------
logn
<http://slant.co> is good and from an HN'er

------
ibudiallo
You can find forums for recommendations and such. Stackexange is doing exactly
what it is designed to do. Try to post on a forum and hopefully you can get an
answer in page 38 of 68

